# Universal covers/ 2 purpose covers.



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Post a pic so I have a better idea of what your talking about. I am a "visual" person.  However the idea sounds feasible.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Rim side up might collect rain/snow and rot the wood?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

It's doable, just need to think about the runoff. I know my son and I built some of these a couple of years ago and he has classified my migratory tops now in different categories one of which includes the description " The pond lid" even though officially it does not hold water!

Work on your idea, come up with a design, build a few for yourself and then make a ton of money selling them! Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

well I have just built a few interchangeable tops/bottoms. a portion of the design problem was to allow maximum use of a sheet of plywood.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Well panther, if you figure it out let me know, I always have leftovers that aren't good for much!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*a portion of the design problem was to allow maximum use of a sheet of plywood.*

The cutting layout of a 4' X 8' sheet will yield 10 blanks plus scrap for two 8 frames.
Each saw kerf, saw blade width, is 3/16"

Comments?
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*alpha6*

I am a "visual" person.
I understand.
Take a 16 & 1/4" X 21 & 1/2" or what length your covers are using and place 3/4" X 1.5" x the hive dimentions boards. There you have it.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Plywood flats*

When my bees were still on bottom boards I learned that 16" lids tied down without " buckling" or popping up. Important on front row especially. You can hardly tell they're a little shy.

To avoid falloff waste and unnecessary expense just buy precut flats from Used Pallet Co.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*The feed rims are in production.*

*I assembled the first 10 this morning*.
*The cover is glued and stapled onto a 3/4' X 1 & 1/2" rim for ease and speed of assembly.* A Mann Lake patty fits under the rim with 3/8" crawl space for the bees to consume the patties 24/7 and their syrup pail on top.
Or, place the 4-6 pound home made patty on the top bars until you have to crack the supers later --ohhhh my aching back.
Thanks for the help with the cap plug application.
The rim, with a 1& 1/2" hole, can be flipped over for feeding dry sugar or a patty for weaker hives.
I should dip them in parrafin for weather proofing.
An insulation insert can be placed on top of the frames for wintering. A piece of thin sheathing + foam insulation + a cap plug.
I think that this rim has some potential in hive management.
feeding with buckets or inside feeders
Formic acid application--i need to see if the pad fits as it could be snug.
wintering
medication
inspection
Comments are welcomed!


Regards,
Ernie


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

http://www.miteaway.com/html/hive_lid_plans.php  RDY-B


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mite Away Migratory Lids*

Thank you for the web site.
But, I /we do not use the eastern style of covers.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

those are not telescopic tops -the only diferance from what you are doing and those is the end (short side)thers has the end made so there is a lip that passes the seam of top and box-just like a regular migratory top -you dont have to make the fancy offset corner joint they use -the ends are the key -and you can use them on the tops you already have-with your rim stock on the sides your top will be the same as you are doing but it will be more complete in the end result -to much work for me but you have gone this far already -study there end desighn and try to picture it with out the offset corner joint -piece of cake -I think they use 2x4 stock and you can do the simple cuts with a table saw-your call RDY-B http://www.miteaway.com/MiteAway_II_Migratory_Lid_Large.pdf


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

bee4u writes:
An insulation insert can be placed on top of the frames for wintering. A piece of thin sheathing + foam insulation + a cap plug.

tecumseh replies: I would worry that you are building a magnificant home for the small hive beetle.


----------

